# John the apprentice duck guide (pix)



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, my son finally made it to duck camp last night. My friend the outfitter, that offered to take him had some family drama so they were almost a week late getting out there, but they left yesterday afternoon. Already this morning there was an image of the first hunt. That is my son, kneeling in the front row, on the far left. He looks very happy. I am so glad for him! Several of y'all wanted to know how things went for him, so I thought this picture might help. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

looks like he will be learning to butcher ducks......makes me think of duck dynasty..


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, the two main jobs John will have are to process the ducks and geese and to clean up after the hunters. My friend said that a lot of the clients don't eat what bag so John should be able to bring home "as many ducks and geese as he wants." I am really hoping so. He will also be learning how to cook the birds. He will be getting some hunting of his own in, I think too. He was told to take his shotgun with him, so it is at least in the plans. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

That's awesome! I hope they turn out to be good table fare for you. I bet that was a lot of fun! I've never actually been on a duck hunt, except for jump shooting a duck or two down below my house on the creek. But you only get 1 or 2 shots and that would be it for the day. And it's usually only when the weather is miserable before you see any ducks down on the creek.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

OCB, well the weather wasn't too nice to them that week and John ended up coming home for Christmas. He was given one duck, a whole one that had been tossed in the back of a pick up for the long ride home. They were S.W. of OKC so the bird was frozen when it got up here. We ended up breasting it out and it was delicious. My friend told John that after the new year they would be going back out for geese so John is supposed to get to go on that hunt as well. Hopefully he will be able to hunt as well, but his shotgun is broken, so it depends of if he can get it fixed before then or not. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

whats broken with the shotgun?


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Greencountypete:

John was cleaning the gun before he left, took it apart to do a thurough job. When he went to put it back together he started having issues. Where he is at now the forearm won't go all the way back. He can move it foreward but it only comes half way back. He had his boss and some of the other men at duck camp take a look at it, taking it apart over and over each man taking a turn. Nobody could figure out what was causing the problem. His gun is a Mossberg M-500, 12 gauge. We need to take it to a gunsmith, but it will be March before we can afford anything above a few bucks, and I am pretty sure that any good gunsmith charges more than that. They would certainly deserve it in my book. 

So now John won't have a gun for the goose hunt he is going on Saturday, but his boss said he has several that John can borrow. The man works for Winchester. He is letting John work in the kitchen this go around, so the kid is going to gather up recipes to pack away along with his long johns. He is so excited. And I am happy for him. He loves being outside and he loves hunting. Even if nothing else comes of this, he has been having fun and getting some much needed time around other men. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------

